# VG Shark Fin Antenna Ready to order at ISM!



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,
We are a North American retailer for the Visual Garage Shark Fin Antenna.
We have one on our Cruze and really noticed a huge difference in reception(model has antenna and amplifier chip inside) and great looks. We have had ours on for about a month, we have taken it through power washers with no issues.
Install time is about 30 minutes, instructions are included.
These take 2-3 weeks from your order to receive as they are painted to match.
Free shipping to the US 48 and Canada.
Visual Garage Big Base Shark Fin for Cruze and Equinox : Insane Speed Motorsports, When Fast Is Just Not Enough


We will get more pictures up soon.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Aussie Cruze (Apr 28, 2011)

How about shipping to Australia?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We can do that! International shipping would add $16 to the price.
If you want to order, please email us at [email protected] and we will get in touch with you.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been wanting something like this ever since I got my cruze.... ccasion14:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Been waiting, too. I actually looked into using the Camaro's antenna, but theirs is a little different.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Considering these will be painted to match, $81 shipped isn't too bad...but I wonder if maybe we could get a group buy for this and lower the price a little. I remember the last thread about this, there were a few interested in these.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Definitely interested, and a group buy would be amazing, but I know Steve is trying to give us the best deal he can already. It is a business, after all.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Does the unmounting of the factory antenna base and the installation of the new antenna require you to remove the headliner? Or can it all be done from the exterior of the vehicle?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, very true. Plus, this one has the antenna and amplifier chip inside..so that makes it worth it as well, since it'll actually be functional. 
I just figured since there seemed to be a nice amount of people who were interested, that a GB might not be a bad idea. But if that is not possible, no worries here. I will gladly pay the $81...just have to wait till I pay a few other bills first. :th_coolio:


----------



## shamrockgal23 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice, it'll be another modification I'll add to my growing list  Glad it'll blend in better with my white car then the current black antenna.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Does the unmounting of the factory antenna base and the installation of the new antenna require you to remove the headliner? Or can it all be done from the exterior of the vehicle?


Good question, it is all done outside the vehicle.
Tools needed: painters tape, tape measure, flathead screwdriver.
1: Twist off stock antenna and clean the area around the stock base with alcohol or dish detergent, make sure no wax is left.
2: Set Shark Fin over stock antenna base, DO NOT take the backing off the sticky foam seal.
3: Measure from side to side from rain rails to the side of the Shark Fin, once centered, take painters tape and make lines referencing your location.
4: Meausure on from the back of the shark fin, side to side, to the rear window seal line, once square, use the painters tape and run it along the back, make as straight as possible.
5: Take the special threaded screw included and put it through the ring terminal of the antenna cable from the Shark Fin and screw it into the original antenna hole in the stock base with the flathead screwdriver.
6: Remove the backing of the Foam Seal.
7: Line the Shark Fin up with the painters tape reference line without touching the body, once lined up, put into place.
8: Firmly hold the Shark Fin in place for 1 minute to ensure the adhesive has taken grasp.
9: Step back and enjoy!

Easy as pie!

Later,
Steve


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Good question, it is all done outside the vehicle.
> Tools needed: painters tape, tape measure, flathead screwdriver.
> 1: Twist off stock antenna and clean the area around the stock base with alcohol or dish detergent, make sure no wax is left.
> 2: Set Shark Fin over stock antenna base, DO NOT take the backing off the sticky foam seal.
> ...


 
Thanks Steve for the quick how-to!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK...so where's the doggone paint code? I have a whole littany of codes on a sticker in the glove compartment....not sure which one is the paint code.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Chevrolet Paint Code Locations | Touch Up Paint | AutomotiveTouchup | 888-710-5192
Go to the link and it will tell you how to find it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've hit this site and entered my year/make/model and kind of assume that
"Crystal Claret Tintcoat" is the same as "Crystal Red Tintcoat". 
The paint codes in their illustration shows the codes at the bottom of the label in the glove compartment. I have all sorts of codes, but not a code alone on the bottom line like theirs. I will look in some of the other locations when I get home and see if I can resolve this. I'd really like to have the shark fin!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK,
The last line on the sticker in the glove box is:

BC/CC 01B

I think the letters are for basecoat/clearcoat.

Does this code look like it would correlate with Crystal Red Tintcoat?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Niceeee!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We are going to hit up the dealership tomorrow and get all the paint codes for 11 and 12 cruze's.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> We are going to hit up the dealership tomorrow and get all the paint codes for 11 and 12 cruze's.
> Thanks
> Steve


That will definitely help.
I tried to take a photo of the sticker in the glove box, but it is an opaque sticker and the angle of the glove box door makes it impossible to get a good pic, as part of the dash blocks the view of the camera.

When we nail down the codes so that I can get a match, I'm in for one of these....then I won't have to punch a hole in my new car cover!


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Will this work with OnStar? What about Sirius?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

It doesn't effect anything with onstar and Sirius/XM, those are in the panel behind the rearview mirror. I does make regular radio sound clearer and last longer ranges on stations, it was tested today, was 95 miles away from Cleveland and still got the 2 stations I listen too.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, we will have the paint codes tomorrow on the order page.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Steve I'm curious to know since this is one of the biggest sellers on my other car forums....would you folks be willing to do a group buy for this new product? I'm more than sure half of the owners on this thread would be able to dish out for a shark fin. I'm just sayin....


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Hey Steve I'm curious to know since this is one of the biggest sellers on my other car forums....would you folks be willing to do a group buy for this new product? I'm more than sure half of the owners on this thread would be able to dish out for a shark fin. I'm just sayin....


I completely agree with him hahah i mean i would love to get rid of the ugly stock antenna but...81 is a little bit steep in my opinion for a fin


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We can do a gb, we have the gb prices. $81 is steep for a non functional fin unpainted, this is painted to your car and functional. The GB prices are not that huge of a difference from VG, we will post them in the GB section in a little.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I just installed mine guys (sorry Insane speed, I ordered before I knew you guys carried them!)

I'll post up detailed pics and what not in a few minutes!


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...shark-fin-antenna-install-pics.html#post43345


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> We can do a gb, we have the gb prices. $81 is steep for a non functional fin unpainted, this is painted to your car and functional. The GB prices are not that huge of a difference from VG, we will post them in the GB section in a little.
> Thanks
> Steve


No Steve THANK YOU! I'll be your first guarantee purchase to start the GB!


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish I would have known this before I ordered and got mine!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Oh yeah, we will have the paint codes tomorrow on the order page.
> Thanks,
> Steve


 
Were the paint codes ever loaded onto the order page? I just visited the link at the beginning of this thread, and there is a blank box for the paint code, but no codes listed.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Just added my name to the group buy list. This evening, on my way to dinner, I could not help noticing all the shark fins on BMWs, Lexus and even Hyundais. Better looks and improved performance, I am sold.

2011 Black Granite Metallic ECO 6M

current other rides:

2004 Pulse Red Pontiac GTO 6M
1988 Black Alfa Romeo Milano Verde 5M 3.0


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any update on the paint codes yet?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump....

Any estimate on when the site will be loaded with paint colors and up for orders?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Bump....
> 
> Any estimate on when the site will be loaded with paint colors and up for orders?


I'm anxiously awaiting as well.. :1poke:


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

2011 Chevrolet Cruze Touch Up Paint - Colors for 2011 Chevrolet Cruze

Not sure if those will work or not...


----------

